# Assassin snail question



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

I would like to get a few of these for my 75g (if I can find a distributor-I live in rural Ohio). Questions: Do they need to be quarantined like other fish before adding to main tank? If so, is it difficult to find them again without combing through the substrate? Do they uproot plants? Do they require special care, temperature, etc? How long do they live? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

debisbooked said:


> I would like to get a few of these for my 75g (if I can find a distributor-I live in rural Ohio). Questions: Do they need to be quarantined like other fish before adding to main tank? If so, is it difficult to find them again without combing through the substrate? Do they uproot plants? Do they require special care, temperature, etc? How long do they live? Any thoughts appreciated.


Assassins don't need to be quarantined, but they do need to be drip acclimated. They burrow a little bit but are easily locatable, and they don't uproot or eat plants. They will, in the event no other snails exist, eat algae however.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

If you can't fin any locally to you, I just bought some on ebay and I'm happy with the seller. He threw in an extra one for good measure and shipped in in an insulated box with a heat pack since I live in NY and it's cold. They are voracious little eaters! I don't know if I'm allowed to mention specific sellers on here so if you want the name, PM me.


----------

